
Supercell founders were among the biggest Finnish earners of 2015 - Lasokki
http://yle.fi/uutiset/osasto/news/supercell_founders_among_biggest_earners_of_2015/9266019
======
Lasokki
Some background: Tax and earnings data of every Finn are public information.
They cannot be accessed online, but anyone can call the tax office and ask for
information about someone. Journalists can also order the data on USB stick.
Each year around this time the information is released and naturally news are
full of scoops and comparisons.

